# Wie wichtig ist euch der Stromverbrauch?



## Falk (8. September 2007)

Wie wichtig ist euch der Stromverbrauch bei euren Rechnern? Ich nutze mittlerweile einen Dell SX270 zum Surfen: mit 2,6 GHz Pentium 4 und 1 GiB RAM ist das Teil schnell genug für alles - und verbraucht nur rund 40W ohne Monitor.

Mein "Hauptrechner" geht da mit über 200W für den Desktop und über 350W für 3DMark (was ja noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist) deutlich unökonomischer mit der Stromrechnung um.

Wie haltet ihr das?


----------



## HeNrY (8. September 2007)

Mir ist der Stromverbrauch auch relativ wichtig.

Bin die meiste Zeit mit meinem Notebook unterwegs und das futtert maximal 75 Watt aus der Steckdose. Core Duo, 2GB RAM, 7600 GT mit 256 MB RAM.

Der Spielerechner wird meistens auch nur wirklich zum Spielen angemacht^^


----------



## ED101 (8. September 2007)

Da kann ich Henry nur zustimmen, zum surfen reicht das Notebook


----------



## Hardware-Guru (8. September 2007)

Ich hab da auch ein Auge drauf. Deswegen nutz ich zum Surfen und Arbeiten einen Lappi mit ordentlich Peripherie (Maus, Tastatur, zweiter TFT). Das schlimme ist ja im Moment, dass das was die CPUs endlich sparen nun bei den GPUs raus gehauen wird. Mein Lappi zieht weniger als 90 Watt, mehr schafft das Netzteil nicht. Von daher denk ich, dass die inklusive Sicherungsreserve irgendwo darunter liegen.

Wenn jemand einen Wert für die Xbox 360 hat: der würde mich mal interessieren. Ich darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken, aber die wird auch einiges durch lassen. Die Zocker-Schleuder wird nur angemacht, wenn auch wirklich gezockt wird oder rechenintensive Aufgaben anstehen. Der dürfte die 300 Watt-Grenze unter Last locker sprengen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2007)

Die Energieaufnahme ist mir auch relativ wichtig.

Einmal kostet viel Energieaufnahme auch viel Geld (und ist nicht soo gut für die Umwelt), zum anderen bedeutet eine hohe Energieaufnahme auch das viel Energie (=Wärme) abgeführt werden muss, was wiederum bedeutet, das der Kühlaufwand steigt und/oder die Lautstärke, was ja aufs gleiche rauskommt...

Letzteres ist natürlich besonders wichtig 

Ädit:
Ich finds auch schade, das die Energieaufnahme bzw Effizienz der Bretter unter entsprechend 'genormten' Bedingungen selten bei MoBo Tests getestet wird...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

Energieverbrauch wird immer wichtiger... So eine PC-Verbrauchsuhr, die gleich die Kosten mit ausgibt, wäre sicher ne feine Sache. Allerdings wäre dann unser Folding@Home-Team nicht so gut unterwegs, fürchte ich.

Aber mein Notebook nehme ich echt nur, wenn es nicht anders geht...


----------



## Sebastian84 (8. September 2007)

Hallo,
der Stromverbrauch vom Festrechner ist mir relativ unwichtig, da der nur zum zocken genuzt wird. Der PC selbs zieht ca. 275Watt aus der Dose (gemessen im 3DMark06), hatte mit mehr Verbrauch gerechnet http://mitglied.lycos.de/seb484/PC_3DMark06_s.JPG.
Zum Surfen recht das Notebook und das verbraucht nur einviertel.

MfG
Seb


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

Zum Surfen nutze ich auch einen Sempron 2800+ mit Nforce 410-Mainboard und onboard-Grafik. Dafür läuft die Kiste aber auch 24/7. Demnächst werde ich aber aufrüsten, da selbst zum Surfen mit vielen Tabs, Email und Co der Sempron mit seinen 2.800 MHz schon arg langsam ist.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Da kann ich dir den 3800+ 65nm mit Lima Kern auf einem nForce 630a Brett empfehlen  Mit einem Hocheffizienten Netzteil und Untertaktung/Undervolting kommst du auf ca. 20W beim Surfen und Mucke hören .

Ich selber benutze einen P4 531, 2GB DDR2-667, 8600GT, ASRock 775Dual-VSTA, Seasonic S12II-330HB zum Surfen. Der Server (DUAL XEON II 450MHz, 512MB ECC SD-RAM PC100, GF4MX, renundantes 300W Netzteil) ist mir zu laut und vor allem zu langsam geworden.


----------



## AlexanderPCT (9. September 2007)

mensch hilfe das klima O_O

mir ist das sowas von egal, hier laufen genügend rechner 24/7

nahezu in jedem raum einer (nicht alle als desktop rechner versteht sich)

leisten kann ich mir den strom und das die emnschen am klimawandel schuld sind ist reiner größenwahn



> Zum Surfen nutze ich auch einen Sempron 2800+ mit Nforce 410-Mainboard und onboard-Grafik. Dafür läuft die Kiste aber auch 24/7. Demnächst werde ich aber aufrüsten, da selbst zum Surfen mit vielen Tabs, Email und Co der Sempron mit seinen 2.800 MHz schon arg langsam ist.



wenn bei solchen aufgaben die CPU limitiert .... darf ichd as OS ma raten? xD


----------



## Hardware-Guru (9. September 2007)

Oder den Browser. Es gibt da ja einen, der bekannt dafür ist, dass er nicht gerade sparsam mit Speicher umgeht. Vor allem bei längeren Sessions.


----------



## Kovsk (9. September 2007)

Zum surfen wird bei mir auch das Notebook genutzt, aber der verbracuh meines Haupt-Pcs, ist mir unwichtig, solange die Leistung stimmt. Natürlich wre es mir net egal, wenn der über 600W ziehen würde


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

Dann rate mal das Betriebssystem.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

1. Vista? oder
2. XP? oder
3. ne Linux Distri (da gibts zu viele :p)


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Email und Co der Sempron mit seinen 2.800 MHz schon arg langsam ist.


Öhm, der hat nicht 2,8GHz sondern eher 1,6GHz 
ABer ich geh mal von S754 aus, oder??


Da könnte das Speicherinterface eventuell limitieren...


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> 1. Vista? oder
> 2. XP? oder
> 3. ne Linux Distri (da gibts zu viele :p)



64bit Gentoo



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, der hat nicht 2,8GHz sondern eher 1,6GHz
> ABer ich geh mal von S754 aus, oder??
> 
> 
> Da könnte das Speicherinterface eventuell limitieren...




Meiner hat sehrwohl 2,8 GHz 
Sockel 754 ist richtig.

Da ich kein Windows auf dem Rechner habe und dieses auch nicht mehr installieren werde für ein paar Stunden, kann ich keine aktuellen Screenshots liefern. Alte sollte ich aber noch haben.

Außerdem noch die CPU-Z Validierung:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=134741


----------



## memphis@Mg (9. September 2007)

grins mir ist der echt gesagt TOTALL egal daheim bezahl ich ihn nicht und beim bund muss ich ihn ja auch nicht bezahlen von daher!


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Meiner hat sehrwohl 2,8 GHz


Cheater :p


PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Sockel 754 ist richtig.


Immerhin lag ich nicht ganz daneben, ist ja auch was X-D


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. September 2007)

Schnelle Komponenten dürfen IMO unter Last auch viel verbrauchen. Insofern ist mir das beim Spiele-PC nicht soo wichtig. Anders sieht es natürlich beim Surfen und im 2D-Betrieb aus. Es ist einfach ärgerlich, wenn die Grafikkarte mit unnötig hohen Takraten den Desktop darstellt. :mad:
@fr3ak: Falls das Biostar dein Heim verlassen soll, kannst du mich als Interessent im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## 2fink (9. September 2007)

der laptop sollte so wenig wie möglich verbrauchen, weil er einfach dauerhaft läuft... und je weniger verbrauch, desto weniger abwärme.

der zock-rechner ist dank c2d auch relativ sparsam.. muss aber sagen, dass ich ehrlichgesagt, nicht wirklich drauf achte. oder würde sonst boinc@home drauf laufen


----------



## darkniz (9. September 2007)

Unwichtig finde ich den Verbrauch nicht, aber deshalb auf eine gute Graka o.ä. zu verzichten kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich habe eine x1900 XT, die nicht gerade sparsam sind, aber im 2D betrieb taktet sie sich runter und senkt die Spannung. 

Ich hatte mir damals auch einen Athlon X2 4200+ EE gekauft, weil die Differenz zu einem normalen gering war, aber jetzt habe ich ihn auch übertaktet und die Spannung erhöht, wodurch der Verbrauch stark ansteigt, aber es ist günstiger als eine neue CPU zu kaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. September 2007)

der durchschnittliche verbrauch ist mir nicht so wichtig - bin zwar sonst ziemlich öko, aber im vergleich zu beleuchtung, warmwasserbereitung,... macht der rechner gar nicht mal soviel aus. 
außerdem ist es hier oft kalt genug, so dass die abwärme nicht ganz vergeudet ist 

aber aufgrund meines silencer wahns ist mir der maximale verbrauch sehr wichtig - 250w, 13a@12v.
sollte ich tatsächlich mal hardware benötigen, die mehr braucht, wird dass verdammt aufwendig/teuer...


----------



## Wassercpu (10. September 2007)

Also erlich gesagt find ichs super wichtig..mit dem stromverbrauch...und ich habe einen e6600 und ne 8800gtx , mir ist völlig unverständlich das man bei der gtx nicht einfach per mausklick die hälfte der architektur abschalten kann um richtig strom zusparen...

oder mainboards nich mit dem bekloppten SLI sondern mit ner 2 low graka zwischen denen man nach bedarf umschalten kann...Da muss sich echt was tun und so schwerkann das ja wohl nicht sein........


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. September 2007)

Mir persönlich ist der Stromverbrauch bei meinem Rechner völlig egal.
Wer Highend-Hardware haben will, muß auch damit klar kommen das die viel Strom benötigt. Und wer damit nicht klar kommt, sollte gleich die Finger von solcher Hardware lassen. 



Wassercpu schrieb:


> mir ist völlig unverständlich das man bei der gtx nicht einfach per mausklick die hälfte der architektur abschalten kann um richtig strom zusparen...


Mir ist völlig unverständlich, warum du dir dann eine 8800GTX gekauft hast. 
Dir war doch sicherlich in vornherein klar das die GTX nicht gerade der Stromsparer ist.


----------



## SoF (10. September 2007)

nachdem ich letztes jahr 333 strom nachzahlen musste, schau ich doch etwas genauer hin, was ich mache und dazu wirklich brauche.
heißt: distributed computing nur noch begrenzt, da das der ultimative stromkiller ist ^^
und: Kompressorgekühlter Rechner nur zum Benchen oder zocken, allerdings werde ich mir für letzteres nach der AOCM einen S939 3500+ in meinen "Server" Pflanzen, der momentan aus einem A-XP JIHUB und Ti-4800 besteht.
highend gpu's verbrauchen mir entschieden zuviel strom (was mich nicht davon abhalten würde sie ausgiebig zu benchen, aber zum alltagsgebrauch eindeutig nein).


----------



## Wassercpu (11. September 2007)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist der Stromverbrauch bei meinem Rechner völlig egal.
> Wer Highend-Hardware haben will, muß auch damit klar kommen das die viel Strom benötigt. Und wer damit nicht klar kommt, sollte gleich die Finger von solcher Hardware lassen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt auch leute die beides wollen stromsparen wenns möglich ist und volle Qualität wenn es mal nötig ist ...und ich bin sicher das es technisch möglich ist nur in den Kopfen der Leute noch trennlinien gezogen werden....


----------



## Tentakeltyp (12. September 2007)

Schließe mich dem Großteil an- Stromverbrauch ist schon ziemlich wichtig. Wer seinen PC täglich einige Stunden nutzt für den machen auch nur wenige Watt am Ende des Jahres nen merklichen Unterschied auf der (ständig steigenden) Stromrechnung.
Außerdem ist wo viel Strom ist auch immer gleich viel Hitze... ein Grund warum keine Monsterkarte der aktuellen Generation (G80/R600) den Weg in meinen Rechner gefunden hat (bin ich hier der einzige der NUR einen hat?).


----------



## taks (22. September 2007)

Tentakeltyp schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem Großteil an- Stromverbrauch ist schon ziemlich wichtig. Wer seinen PC täglich einige Stunden nutzt für den machen auch nur wenige Watt am Ende des Jahres nen merklichen Unterschied auf der (ständig steigenden) Stromrechnung.
> Außerdem ist wo viel Strom ist auch immer gleich viel Hitze... ein Grund warum keine Monsterkarte der aktuellen Generation (G80/R600) den Weg in meinen Rechner gefunden hat (bin ich hier der einzige der NUR einen hat?).


 
aber die paar cent wo das kW strom kostet macht dem brei auch ned heiss...


----------



## Elkhife (22. September 2007)

Gabs das mit dem abschalten des 3D Chips net bei 3dfx?

Is ja an sich nich schwer, AMD will sowas doch für die neue Notebook Generation rausbringen wo nur im Netzbetrieb die High-end graka läuft.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. September 2007)

Mir ist er ziemlich wichtig. Ich versuche daher, auch bei meinem Spiele-PC ein möglichst gutes Verhältnis zwischen Leistungsaufnahme in Watt und Leistungsabgabe in Fps zu erreichen.

Meistens kombiniere ich Overclocking mit Undervolting. Das ist zwar ziemlich aufwendig den besten Kompromiss herauszufinden, aber lohnt sich gleich zweifach: Die Stromrechnung und der Lärmpegel sinken.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich mir bisher keine "vernünftige" DX-10-Karte gegönnt habe: Dort ist dieses Verhältnis noch nicht gegeben. Mal schauen was die Vorweihnachtszeit noch bringt - ansonsten wird's wohl eine GF88 [darf man das in D schreiben? - also eine 8800] GTS. Die Leistung von GTX, Ultra und 2900XT verlocken zwar, aber erstens versauen die zwei PCIe-Stecker die Verkabelung in meinem Gehäuse und zweitens saufen die einfach zuviel.


----------



## Fonce (23. September 2007)

naja mir is der Stromverbrauch ansich schon wichtig. hab meinen A64 X2 3800+ auf 1,175V untervoltet und meine Radeon X1900GT hab ich im 2D Modus auch noch weiter runtergetaktet und untervoltet. 
naja dafür läuft se im 3D Modus allerdings mit 628/800MHz@1.4V,
aber da ich auch nicht mehr so viel spiele macht das kaum etwas aus.

Der maximale Verbrauch meines Rechners liegt immer noch unter 200W


----------



## Newbee (7. Mai 2010)

wichtig is es mir schon!! aber wenn ich leistung brauch muss es ab gehen!
athlon 2 x2 240(45watt) taktet sich selber runter die radeon hd 5750 1gb von asus sowieso(16watt) ram undervoltet plus bildschirm von benq mit led backlight!(16watt)statt vorher der acer mit 50 watt!

alles zusammen bei theoretischer systemvollauslastung unter 200watt mit bildschirm!


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

Auf den Stromverbrauch wird achte ich schon genau. Der Spiele PC ist nur an wenn auch gespielt wird und für Office und Internet habe ich mein 5 Jahre altes Notebook mit 2Ghz Centrino, was aber jetzt durch ein sehr sparsames Athlon II X2 System abgelöst werden soll.

Das einzige was dauerhaft läuft ist mein Server mit 70W


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einen PC und ein Laptop, da der PC zwar mehr als das laptop braucht, nehm ich dennoch den PC, denn die 5400er Platte im Laptop ist mir zu träge, zu Hause bin ich nur am Wochenende, unter der Woche beim Bund und da zahl ich den Strom eh nicht, aber da hab ich eh nur den Laptop.

@Edit:
@Newbee Leichenschänder!!!111


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Mai 2010)

Stromverbrauch ist mir eigentlich recht egal, da ich die Stromrechnung nicht bezahlen muss


----------



## OnkelSatan (17. Mai 2010)

Stromverbrauch is mir relativ "wumpe"

Konfiguration SATAN (siehe Signatur) verbraucht im Desktop 247Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und unter Vollast 439Watt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür bezahlt mann dann auch 62€ Stromkosten im Monat^^ und bekommt am ende des Jahres immer was Wieder (um die 100€)

MFG OS
EDIT: Cool&Quiet oder anderer Runtertakt- Stromspar Rabarber sind bei mir grundsätzlich aus


----------

